# New frog rack



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

--> New frog rack


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty nice, is yoru rack made out of aluminum tubing? where are you located?


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you. And it is indeed aluminium.
I'm from Belgium.


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice vivs, especially the background on that top one. Any idea on what frogs?

I'm belgian too so I'm interested to know where you get your plants from?


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello Rabu,

I made the background myself. It is made out of PVC-pipes.
I got the plants from Dutch Rana.

Don't know for sure which frogs but definitely smaller types of frogs like Pumilio or Ranitomeya.


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

It seems we have the same taste, I'm doubting between pumilio and ranitomeya for my tank. It does seem to be hard to find them in Belgium though. They're all imported, I can't seem to find anyone breeding them.

Are you going to add more plants and leaf litter? Looking forward to seeing these tanks evolve.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

If I had to choose between Pumilio and Ranitomeya, I'd probably choose Pumilio. 
They seem to be more active to me. 

Adding leaf litter and more plants in the bottom tank is definitely on my list, but in the top tank there are enough plants I think. If I use too many plants, the background wil be less visible and I want it to be the eyecatcher. 
Would you use leaf litter in the top tank?


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

Well frogs and microfauna do appreciate leaf litter. Plus with the background you have it will definitely look good. Like a forest floor.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

You're probably right. Leaf litter will add something authentic to the tanks, so I will use it in both. 

Which Pumilio and/or Ranitomeya do you like?


----------



## rabu92 (Mar 9, 2013)

Favorite Ranitomeya: Ranitomeya imitator varadero
Favorite Pumilio: Oophaga pumilio cristobal


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

bernddd said:


> Thank you. And it is indeed aluminium.
> I'm from Belgium.


I've always wondered. Where do you guys find this aluminum? And how strong/sturdy is it? It just looks so clean and neat.


----------



## Adam R (Jun 26, 2013)

great background on the top tank. creative construction


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Amphinityfrogs said:


> I've always wondered. Where do you guys find this aluminum? And how strong/sturdy is it? It just looks so clean and neat.


In Belgium it's standard material to use in a frog rack. It is also used in birdcages. 
Maybe you can contact someone who makes that in America?


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Adam R said:


> great background on the top tank. creative construction


Thank you, if you want I can try to upload little construction journal of the background?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Amphinityfrogs said:


> I've always wondered. Where do you guys find this aluminum? And how strong/sturdy is it? It just looks so clean and neat.


Here, are quite common in hardware stores and brico stores. At least those without flanges. But they are expensive. Many sites sell them online, with flanges, connectors, panels, etc.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Amphinityfrogs said:


> I've always wondered. Where do you guys find this aluminum? And how strong/sturdy is it? It just looks so clean and neat.


I am in the process of finishing up one. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/141858-new-rack-build.html#post1625522


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

I've made some changes:







There are still nog frogs in the tanks, but there will be soon. 
In the top tank: a couple Pumilio, haven't decided what morph yet.
Second tank: Ranitomeya Benedicta.

Leaf litter and springtail cultures will be added soon.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

As suggested by Rabu92, Cristobal are very nice. These frogs are very bold and have affordable prices.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> As suggested by Rabu92, Cristobal are very nice. These frogs are very bold and have affordable prices.


It's not a bad idea. Good option.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Last week I bought two Imitator Chazuta: 

Female: 




Jumping Imitator, look at the color!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ha. That's a cool photo.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Two Imitators on the glass:


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice addition! But I see another new viv on the right. Or I'm wrong?


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you, Rigel! It is indeed a new vivarium on the right.
Tomorrow I will probably get a pair of Cristobal from Dutch Rana en after that I'll upload my small room on youtube and post it on the board. 

There are 4 vivaria in the room.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Inhabitants:

A pair of Pumilio Almirante
A pair of Imitator Chazuta
0.0.4 Leucomelas


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice vivs and frogs. What plant is it this one highlighted?


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't know the name of the plant, but I know it is some kind of orchid. 
I've got them from Rana. They have them in their tanks.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

It's hard to tell from the video, but do you have sliding glass doors on the leuc tank? it looks like there is no overlay of the panes?


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

eLisborg said:


> It's hard to tell from the video, but do you have sliding glass doors on the leuc tank? it looks like there is no overlay of the panes?



It is just 'one' piece of glass that covers the whole tank. It was made exactly the same way as a standard two-doortank. The only difference is the glass consists out of one glass door instead of two doors. It is a good way to keep the flies inside the tank.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for explaining that! So, do you have one of the side panes of glass shorter or are both shorter so you could slide either way? how do you find it functionally compared to the two sliding doors? looks really nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

eLisborg said:


> Thanks for explaining that! So, do you have one of the side panes of glass shorter or are both shorter so you could slide either way? how do you find it functionally compared to the two sliding doors? looks really nice, thanks for sharing!



This explains a lot more: 





You can slide the door to left or right. Flies won't be able to escape because there's no gap between the glass and the tank.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

It's been a while so I'll post a quick update.

I had not heard my male Pumilio call for a few weeks. He was in a 60x50x50 tank with two females. I looked in the leaf litter and there he was. He was hiding the whole time. I got him out and placed him in another tank. The day after he started to be more active. I took the best female and put her in the tank with him. He has been calling all day now. So it's not always better to have a 'big' tank for Pumilio. 

I've had another surprise today: my pair of Chazuta are nursing a tadpole. It's a very big one. I want to get him out, but I'm not sure about that. Should I get him out and try to raise him on my own or should I let the parents raise him? 
If I get him out, should I use a small aquarium of +- 10 liters? Or should I just use a little plastic cup to raise him? 

I also bought three Hyla Leucophyllata. You'd expect they would sleep under the leaves of the plants, but they don't! They sleep in the leaf litter. And five minutes after the lights are out, they crawl out of the leaf litter and start with there 'daily' (night) routine. It's very clear to see which one's the female and which ones are the males. The female is a lot bigger. 

My Leucomelas are not yet full grown, but I think I can see I have two males and two females. But haven't heard any calling yet. 

Future plans: 

Get some Lamasi Panguana or Vanzolinii
Make a RC for the Hyla Leucophyllata. I have all the materials so it won't be too hard.
Sell one female Pumilio Almirante.

I'll post some photos as soon as I get some good shots of all the activities of the frogs.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

I took the tadpole out of the bromeliad. I placed him a small tank with half an inch of water. I gave him also a little brown ball of Tetra Goldfish Granula. It sinks to the bottom.

Do you guys have any tips for me? What can I do better?

The tadpole has no legs. It still has his long 'tail'.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

hi are you using tree fern panels as your background in some of your tanks?


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

I only used fern panels in this tank and in the small tank that's on top of this tank.




There's one background that's made out of bark. 
The backgrounds of the 'rack' (two tanks on the left) I made with PVC-pipes.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Looking good

What did you use to cover the pvc? I'm doing something similar, but it seems most stuff won't adhere to plastics


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

About the tadpole, I suggest you to put in water a few pieces of oak leaf or catappa and a bit of java moss. I use tadpole tea.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> About the tadpole, I suggest you to put in water a few pieces of oak leaf or catappa and a bit of java moss. I use tadpole tea.



I thought about that, but Imitators lay their eggs most of the time above the ground, not affected by tannins of decaying oak leaves. With Tinctorius it is used more often. I did put some java moss in there. 

Do you have experience with using oak leaves with Imitators? If you have good results maybe it's worth a try for me.

I noticed that the tadpole won't eat the sinking balls of Tetra Goldfish Granula. What do you suggest I'd give him?


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Sammie said:


> Looking good
> 
> What did you use to cover the pvc? I'm doing something similar, but it seems most stuff won't adhere to plastics


I used peat mixed with compactuna. It makes it a bit harder when it dries out. 
The key to do it, is put a thin layer on the PVC-pipes. Let it dry out for a week or two. After that use black silicone mixed with peat to cover up the white spots. 

If you use too thick layers it will be more likely to come off.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have several pums and only imitator females, unfortunately (Varadero and Banded intermedius).
I use a mix of food for dicus red and spirulina for my epips "Highland" tads. I grind the flakes ad granules into powder! It works well!


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you for the tip, Rigel! 
I will try it too! Sounds like very healthy food for the tadpoles.

I know you are from the Netherlands, why don't you go to Hobbyzoo Anura. I got my Imitator pair from there. I stood there for an hour to look for a calling male. They got a fresh import of Ranitomeya species. 

Females are easier to find. 


I heard some tadpoles will stop eating to consume their tail and getting front legs. Could it be that the tadpole is doing that? Or should he be eating all the way in the proces of transforming?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

No, I'm from Italy. But I bought my Banded from Hobbyzoo Anura. Unfortunately, it is difficult to get frogs here and the climate here (I live in South Italy) is good for pums. 
As to your question, maybe: tadpoles stop eating until they consume their tail. But do not hassle you, everything happens naturally.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> No, I'm from Italy. But I bought my Banded from Hobbyzoo Anura. Unfortunately, it is difficult to get frogs here and the climate here (I live in South Italy) is good for pums.
> As to your question, maybe: tadpoles stop eating until they consume their tail. But do not hassle you, everything happens naturally.


Oh I'm sorry! I really thought you live in the Netherlands. Thank you for your information. And indeed, what a nice climate in Italy for the pums! I hope the tadpole transforms to a very nice and healthy frog!


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Hyla at night:



The color fades to almost grey/black at night as you can see.

Pumilio Almirante male:



Imitator Chazuta:


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Found another clutch...


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

How wonderful!


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you, Rigel!
I saw another cluch today 
I'm going to keep them less humid for a month, otherwise they will keep breeding.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

The development of the tadpole:


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## MiguelP (Nov 21, 2013)

bernddd said:


> This explains a lot more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still do not understand how it works the only door in the terrarium. 

When opened, no "hit" against the side? 

thanks!


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Photo 1: The frame runs down from top to bottom. So you hit the side. 

Photo 2: There is no frame at all. There's only a frame on the top and the bottom to keep the glass in place but no frame on the side. That's why you don't hit the side.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Poor quality but for people who want to hear Lamasi Panguana call, this is a good video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UF19kjpi2Q


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

I hope the video is visible now.


----------



## abroniakeeper (May 7, 2014)

bernddd said:


> I've made some changes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is that framing holding up is it 1" is the rack wobbly ?cause those are just slip in connectors right ? what size tanks did you put in the framing? looks awesome by the way


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

The frame is made out of aluminium and the connectors are indeed just normal slip-in connectors. 
The local shop made the rack for me and the rack is not wobbly at all.


The tank on top is 60 (h) x 50 x 50 cm. 
The bottom tank is 50x50x50 cm. 


And thank you!


----------



## abroniakeeper (May 7, 2014)

I'm very familiar with frame I use it my self but never for heavy tanks just wondering if it wobbles .Thanks for reply looks great


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Updated the rack. 

Calling Lamasi and Imitator in video.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Big surprise today: 

The pair of Imitator brought up this little one all by themselves. 
I did not know about it and today I found the little one hopping around. 

What should I do with it? Take it out of the tank and raise it seperately or leave it in there? 
It is not hanging around with it's parents.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

Leave him in there


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

First off, thanks for sharing this project. From the framing to the layout of the interior of the tanks, awesome job.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

nburns said:


> First off, thanks for sharing this project. From the framing to the layout of the interior of the tanks, awesome job.


Thank you! It is nice to know that people appreciate my ideas of interior and thoughts. 


Update: Today I found another small one! He is bigger than the one on the picture above so I think he's a little bit older. 

The offspring has been falling out of the sky recently 

I can only say: Provide enough plants that can hold water en let nature take its course. Since day one the Imitators have been calling and have been taking care of tadpoles without me knowing and since a week they've been popping out of the plants. Hopefully even more to come; 

My group of Imitator Chazuta exists now out of two adults and two siblings. 1.1.2


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You have a great pair! Congrats


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you, Rigel!


Another picture from a small one


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Surprisingly the thunder and lightning of the past few days has its good side... 










The last picture of the Hyla Leucophyllata in an attempt of amplexus dates from a month ago

I've been thinking about using the rain chamber I built a few months ago, but the Hyla's had a lot of fruit flies from 'old' cultures and I don't think they've gained enough strenght to breed in the rain chamber yet. But it will give it a go soon!



Here's another short movie, one of a calling Leuc after a 'shower'.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

A comparison between mother and one of the kids.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

New pictures after changing the frog room.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Wonderful! Congrats


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you, Rigel! 

The rack will keep small frogs only like Pumilio and Ranitomeya. 

Inhabitants at the moment:
1.1.2 Imitator Chazuta
1.1 Lamasi Panguana


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

My Imitator pair produced again two new frogs... 
This time with more yellow than orange.
And my Lamasi Panguana pair has recently laid fertile eggs.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What kind of moss do you have in your tanks?


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

I use javamoss and the moss on the sides comes out of the fernrootplate if I keep it wet enough. So that's moss I did not "plant" myself.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks. The setup is wonderful!


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Pumilio 'Bahia Grande' pair. 
I believe these frogs are from the Cristobal area.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree with you. Here a link about it. Nice addition!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/oophaga/80226-bahia-grande-o-pumilio.html


----------



## Barry Thomas (Oct 9, 2014)

Your frog rack looks great and your skills as a photographer are impressive. I love the photos of the frogs. The leucomela's look very happy.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you very much, Barry Thomas and Rigel. 
My skills as a photographer are not as good as they seem to be 

I love all the small frogs like Pumilio And Ranitomeya. I sold the Leucs and Matecho a month ago.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

New pictures.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

El Dorado pair







Imitator Chazuta tadpole:





Lamasi Panguana


----------



## NorCal Frogger (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks great! What was the construction method for the backgrounds shown in post #17? Thank you.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Isolation foam covered with a mix of compactuna and 'peat'.
PVC for the pipes and covered with the same mix of compactuna and peat.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Pumilio El Dorado 



Pumilio Bahia Grande and tadpoles


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Congrats! Stunning frogs indeed! But I am surprised by your Eldorado: really gorgeous colors.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you, Rigel!
When I bought them, I didn't think they would be that 'bright' and big. 
I hope they get offspring soon.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Ranitomeya Benedicta.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

R. Benedicta


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Very nice, congrats! But your moss... How do you make it grow so well?


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

Really loving the El Dorado...great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

I love that R. Benedicta tank.


----------



## VoidDiver (Oct 2, 2014)

snip


bernddd said:


> I've made some changes:


This is an awesome setup bern. From what I can see, super display worthy. I don't know if that's what you were going for but it would up the awesome factor even more if the upper tank's key feature was a trunk and distracting from the floor, while the lower tank looked like the roots and jungle bottom. It would give an even more running cohesion between the two.  Love your ideas!


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

@Rigel10: You have the keep moss moist in the early stage of development. When moss starts to grow, you only have to 'spray' once a day. 

I suggest you should mist three to four times a day and when it starts to grow only one to two times a day. 


@Everyone: Thank you! I'll try to post more updates. 
And I like the Benedicta tank too! It worked out great with the stones.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks. Is it Java moss or moss mix?


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

It's just Java moss. 
But when you keep the fern panels wet enough, a lot of different species of moss come out of it.


----------



## NorCal Frogger (Nov 5, 2014)

bernddd said:


> Isolation foam covered with a mix of compactuna and 'peat'.
> PVC for the pipes and covered with the same mix of compactuna and peat.


Thank you!


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

I managed to capture a few photos of the development of Imitator Chazuta pair. They laid their eggs on a leaf, it was very nice to see.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

El Dorado calling


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Tinctorius Brazil breeding activity after three days 'rainy season'.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Another short movie of the frog rack:


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful! I'm jealous!


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you, Rigel!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have some questions: 1. Are this vivs 50 cm cube? 2. I see you put the plants in pots in the vivs: but do you not fear to introduce snails, nemerteans and other pests in them? 3. Do you remember the name of the plant next left door of tinc viv? 4. Are this rocks natural or fake? 5. What is the temperature in your vivs (min-max)?


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Rigel,

The cubes are 40 cm in length. They're small, but I am changing my cubes to 4 x 80x50x50. Next week i'll be working on them. The rack with the 40 cm cubes will be sold. That's also why I keep plants in a "pot". Normally I don't do that, but they are for my new cubes. I have snails and other weird creatures in my tanks, but they are not bad. Some of my frogs take them as a meal. 

The plant in the Tinc viv is Anthurium spec. 'Suriname / Guyana' or something like that. Don't know for sure, sorry. 
The temperature in the vivs is 25° max and like 15°C min. Never had any problems with it.

And the rocks are real! They have a lot of weight, so I won't use them in my new tanks. But in this small vivs they are an eyecatcher.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you. I also have some beautiful striking rocks, but they are heavy, much too heavy. For this I have used only small lava rocks, ugly in my opinion, but covered with moss and placed under the woods are good.
Do you really keep your frogs at 15° C min? How long? I mean: is 15° C the temperature in winter? I always thought that 19° C were an insurmountable limit for frogs as imitator and pumilio!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you. I also have some beautiful rocks, but they are heavy, much too heavy. For this I have used only small lava rocks, ugly in my opinion, but covered with moss and placed under the woods are good.
Do you really keep your frogs at 15° C min? How long? I mean: is 15° C the temperature in winter? I always thought that 19° C were an insurmountable temps limit for frogs as imitator and pumilio!


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree with you about the lava rocks, ugly but covered with moss they are excellent! Everything covered with moss is nice in a viv 

About the temperature: I don't measure the temperature in the tanks, but it was a guess. But I think the temperature drops to 15 °C at night. Not now in the summer, but in the winter it will do. Occasionally I heat the room in the winter during the night.


----------



## Froger2014 (Jun 15, 2015)

Are u using exo terra if so how do you keep the fruit Flys from excaping? My wife wasn't to happy with me when I had one since then I have changed to modified 10 gal and looking to do another for the young azureus and patricia hopefully I'll get mating pare of both


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great news about low temps - although for me the biggest problem is the heat: temps here since ten days are 26-27° C in my home!.
Froger2014: I have Exo Terra. I put a stainless steel mesh on front vents of Exos and I close the gap of the door with a bead of silicone. A feeding station works well with fruit flies.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

The heat is certainly a bigger problem. The frog room in my house is located in the north. Never had any problems with temperature. Not too cold, not too hot. 
And indeed, there is a silicone strip in the middle of the glass windows. That keeps the fruitflies inside.


----------



## bernddd (Jan 19, 2013)

New frog rack with 4 big tanks. 
Only 2 tanks have been decorated yet.


----------

